# how high does yours jump?



## teal (Oct 25, 2007)

Our blue, named Will, just does not like a bath. He jumped from the sink to my wife's chest, about 20". He is not normally a jumper, but very cautious in that regard. So what do you guys see?

Thanks


----------



## tialloydragon (Aug 27, 2007)

Nyah, my black-eyed hooded female, can jump up and climb over my 20 inch Grrrreat Wall playpen. She seems to choose to jump up just enough to get her front hands on the edge, because she can jump a lot higher than that.

The most impressive thing i've ever witnessed from her was when she jumped onto the side of my thigh from the ground (I was standing upright,) and then vaulted up and over the playpen onto my bed.

Makes me wonder how closely rats and squirrels are related (i keep telling people that squirrels are just rats with fuzzy tails.)


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

2.5-3 feet is what I've seen.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

look in my post ozzy and hypers bath pics, if you look at how high the bath is, they jumped right out!!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Asha jumped over 3 '


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow, lilspaz! Where did she start from? Where was she going?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh. I've seen that pic before lilspaz... you gotta share the animated clip you created... that cracked me up 

I don't have long jumpers per se but I do have a hairless female, Fluffy, that will jump straight up & out of a 36" high glass aquarium that I had used for a temporary holding area while cleaning cages. Obviously we don't use this anymore.

She would jump straight up & go over the top edge hurdle style & never touch the side of the tank.

I figure she has a vertical lift of at least 40 inches

(sorry, no photos)


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

As requested

Launchpad









Flight!









Successful Landing









and the gif someone created for her


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

lilspaz, i love that pic! i would have got one of ozzy soaking wet if it hadnt scared the *raisins as a rat would say* out of me, and she looked and sounded just like my frog when she did it to....


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

We have one rat that jumps all the time... she can get anywhere either by jumping or climbing. She knows the floor and so immediately jumps off the couch, will scale your legs, scales the curtains, but, used to jump from furniture item to furniture item before she discovered the floor. I would say she could do 3-4 feet. I have a lot of expensive things that she has either tried, or really really wants to try destroying. At least on the floor she can't get to my desk, but she has tried to scale my wires to get there. That rat is nearly unstoppable.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

yashu said:


> We have one rat that jumps all the time... she can get anywhere either by jumping or climbing. She knows the floor and so immediately jumps off the couch, will scale your legs, scales the curtains, but, used to jump from furniture item to furniture item before she discovered the floor. I would say she could do 3-4 feet. I have a lot of expensive things that she has either tried, or really really wants to try destroying. At least on the floor she can't get to my desk, but she has tried to scale my wires to get there. That rat is nearly unstoppable.


Now that is your typical Girl


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

i read that rats have about a 3' vertical and a 4' horizontal.
amazing little critters


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow lilspaz thats insane


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

yup. Fluffy clear 36-40 inches easily


My other girl is an acrobat & she uses us in her stunts show as a launch point.


If I walk into the room while they are out playing she will dart across the floor, run up my pants leg & either jump off my shoulder or from the top of my head over to the top bunk-bed. The first time she did it I freaked because she did it so fast, I didn't know what the heck was happening.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

My rats could jump up about 1 and a half feet up to my little chair.


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

I have had Fiona jump out of a deep bucket i was keeping her in while i cleaned the cage. and i mean DEEP. then i've had her jump out of the bath tub.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I would say that mine can jump about two and a half feet... especially when they're in the bath tub!


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Mine has jumped at least a metre straight up , from my floor to the top of the radiator to get to the window ledge , i was puzzled how she got there until i saw her do it one night.I was absolutely amazed !


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Max will jump at least 3 feet, and she's still a baby lol. She's my wildun though, so she's a far better jumper than any of my other rats. They're all too lazy to jump


----------



## spanky (Nov 7, 2007)

Mine only seem to jump down from things so they can get to the floor and make me have to go chasing them.


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

well mine can jump about 2 feet up they are good jumpers because i let them run around the house all the time and they can go up like 27 stairs like 5 secs maybe i can get a pic of it


----------

